# Classical music Tech-tree?



## snoozer (Dec 2, 2014)

Focusing on how much the person has effected the classical music history, I would personally think that it would be 

Bach-Beethoven(romanticism open)-Stravinsky(roman close and modern classic open)

I didn't include Mahler or Wagner since I think they only take place as a middle checkpoint.

And Stravinsky.. I don't know, maybe Schoenberg would be more appropriate, but I chose him since he was the one who was able to add up all existing musics..


----------

